# 2 PCs parallel ans Inet, ohne zusätzliche Hardware (Router)



## Brüggz (3. April 2008)

Ok, soweit wie ich weiß, ist das grundlegend möglich (auch wenn ich bei meiner Lösungssuche dauernd las "Ein Router ist ne gute Investition"). Ich möcht aber nur ungern Geld ausgeben, wenn es auch anders geht, zumal ich nicht auf Dauer 2 PCs hier haben werde und das nur ne Übergangslösung ist.

Windows Xp (Home) gibt da ja irgendwie mehrere Möglichkeiten. Bloß hab ich keine Ahnung, welche was bewirken.

zum Ist-Zustand:
1 DSL-Modem
1 PC mit interner und zusätzlicher Netzwerkkarte
1 PC mit interner Netzwerk"karte"
2 Netzwerkkabel
Internet und LAN getrennt funktionieren.

PC1:
Netzwerkkarte zusätzl. (Inet): 192.168.0.2
Netzwerkkarte intern (LAN): 192.168.0.3

PC2:
Netzwerkkarte intern (LAN): 192.168.0.5

So, wie weiter?

Ich hab bereits versucht bei Netzwerkumgebung ein neues Netzwerk einzurichten:
- der PC verfügt über direkte Verbindung zum Inet, andere PCs im Netzwerk verwenden die freigegebene Inetverbindung
- Inetverbindung (DFÜ) ausgewählt
- LAN-Verbindung ausgewählt, die PC1 mit PC2 verbindet
- PC-Beschreibung, Name, Arbeitsgruppe eingegeben
- Datei- u. Druckerfreigabe aktiviert
--> _Beim Konfigurieren der Netzwerkeinstellungen auf diesem Computer ist ein Fehler aufgetreten.

Sie können das Netzwerk manuell konfigurieren, oder den Assistenten erneut mit anderen Optionen ausführen._

Zu der Meldung bin ich also ratlos.

Es gibt ja auch die Möglichkeit bei (welcher von beiden?) einer Netzwerkverbindung bei Eigenschaften->Erweitert die gemeinsame Inetnutzung zu aktivieren.
Dann kommt die Frage, dass der LAN-Adapter auf die Adresse ...0.1 festgelegt wird. Nach Ok-Klick kommt die Fehlermeldung: _Es ist ein Fehler beim Aktivieren der gemeinsamen Nutzung der Internetverbindung aufgetreten.
Die gemeinsame Nutzung der Internetverbindung kann nicht aktiviert werden. Eine LAN-Verbindung ist bereits konfiguriert mit der IP-Adresse, die für automatische IP-adressierung erforderlich ist. _

Weshalb auch immer, ich hab ja die ...0.1 nicht vergeben.

Was ich noch gefunden hab, was aussieht, als würde es zum Thema passen, ist der Dienst "Routing und RAS" für Routingdienste in LAN-Umgebungen. Ist der aktiviert, erscheint ein neues Symbol bei Netzwerkverbindungen "Eingehende Verbindungen".
Da gibts allerlei Einstellungen die klingen, als könnten sie das Problem beseitigen, aber nichts hat bisher geklappt.


----------



## wraimann (4. April 2008)

Ich würde wie folgt vorgehen:
--> PC1 und PC2 mit einem *ausgekreuzten *Netzwerkkabel verbinden.
--> Einstellungen bei PC1
 --> Bei Netzwerkkarte1 mit I-Net verbindung unter Eigenschaften->Erweitert->Gemeinsame Nutzung aktiveren und Verbindung lt. Beschreibung des Anbieters einrichten (vermutlich bekommt die Karte die IP automatisch vom Modem und benötigt keine fixe IP).
 --> Bei Netzwerkkarte2 (Verbindung PC <-> PC) ein fixe IP (z.B. 192.168.0.10) Submaske 255.255.255.0 Gateway kann frei bleiben.
Einstellungen PC2
 --> Netzwerkkarte eine fixe IP (z.B. 192.168.0.15) Submaske 255.255.255.0 und Gateway auf IP von PC1 -> Netzwerkkarte2 (z.B. 192.168.0.10).

Zum Testen als erstes Mal einen Ping von beiden Rechner (Start -> Ausführen -> CMD -> ping 192.168.0.xx).
Wenn es hier schon Probleme gibt einmal die Firewall's deaktivieren.
Wenn der Ping dann funktioniert einen Ping auf das Modem. Es gibt auf noch den Befehl tracert (Trace Route) zum nachschauen wie weit eine Verbindung geht.

mfg


----------



## Brüggz (4. April 2008)

(Was rauskommt, wenn ich Inet automatisch ne IP zuweisen lasse, sieht man im Bild.)

PC1:
Inet: IP 192.168.0.2 (autom. Zuweisung bringt Fehler)
ICS aktiv
LAN: IP 192.168.0.1

PC2: 
LAN: IP 192.168.0.5
Gateway 192.168.0.1
DNS 192.168.0.1

gateway-, dns- und routing&ras- Dienst aktiv
t trotz deaktivierter FW auf beiden trotzdem net (ich müsste ja auf PC2 einfach Firefox öffnen und nix weiter machen, um Inet zu haben?!)

Zum Thema Kabel: Das LAN scheint schon über ein Crossover-Kabel verbunden zu sein, denn: ich habe 2 Kabel, das Inet funktioniert mit beiden, das LAN allerdings nur mit einem, welches das cross-over sein müsste.
Eventuell irre mich aber doch und das Problem liegt am Kabel? Woran erkenn ich ein cross-over Kabel?


----------



## Brüggz (4. April 2008)

Soooooo! Funktioniert!

die Sache war die, dass ich bei meiner DFÜ-Verbindung (ich hab ja keine permanente Verbindung, sondern muss mich immer einwählen) ICS aktiviert hab, anstatt bei der Inet-Netzwerkkarte, über die die Verbindung eigentlich läuft.
Denn mit letzterer war ich ja nicht permanent verbunden und diese gibt ja auch keine Möglichkeit sich einzuwählen.

Also die Zsf:

PC1:
Inet: IP 192.168.0.2 (autom. Zuweisung bringt Fehler)
ICS nicht aktiv
LAN: IP 192.168.0.1
ICS nicht aktiv
DFÜ: IP automatisch beziehen
ICS aktiv

PC2:
LAN: IP 192.168.0.5
Gateway 192.168.0.1
DNS 192.168.0.1

Gateway- und DNS- Dienst aktiv. Den Routing- und RAS- Dienst hab ich wieder beendet, da es auch ohne diesen funktioniert.

Ja, ich denke das wars schon 
Aber auf sowas soll man erstma kommen, bei den 100 Einstellungsmöglichkeiten .


----------



## Brüggz (6. April 2008)

Hm!

Es hat soweit in der Konfiguration funktioniert, allerdings gibts Probleme beim LAN-Zocken.
Egal welches Spiel, meist stürzt PC1 kurz nach dem Spielstart (wenn PC2 also mit ins Spiel kommt) ab.
Bei Quake3 dauert das so 2 Minuten. Bei Fear Combat hängt er sich auf, sobald PC2 einen LAN-Host startet.
Und grade getestet bei nem Mini-LAN-Spiel "Babo Violent": Sobald PC2 auf den Host PC1 connected, stürzt PC1 ab.

Muss also irgendwie mit dem Netzwerk zusammenhängen.
Hilfe?!


----------

